# Clipper Lacer No 2 to 6 - Flat Belt Lacing



## LucknowKen (Jan 24, 2017)

The Clipper No 3 to 6 shows up on auction but this unit is branded a No 2 to 6.
The only difference between the two lacers is the rear ratchet.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 24, 2017)

Very cool tool that you don't see much of anymore.


----------



## Bob Korves (Jan 24, 2017)

I think the numbers refer to which sizes of lacing it will handle.  Mine is the simpler version that fits in a bench vise.  That is a nice lacing tool...


----------



## Charles Spencer (Jan 25, 2017)

Bob Korves said:


> Mine is the simpler version that fits in a bench vise. That is a nice lacing tool...



Mine too.  I did recently see that the Tractor Supply store sells that kind.


----------



## mcostello (Jan 25, 2017)

Have the same model.


----------



## KBeitz (Jun 25, 2018)

I just got another one from the junkyard...


----------

